# 14-25 cassette on a orbea opal - will it work?



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi, thinking of installing a 14-25 cassette (ultegra makes them). Was wondering if anyone tried this and if there's enough clearance on the seat and chain stays - since the 14T cog will be the first position cog instead of a 12T. I figured I hardly use the 12,13 and I wanted the tighter gearing. If anyone's tried this cassette on their Orbea please let me know. I have a 2005 Orbea Opal.


----------

